# Let the bug eating begin!



## hippyfisher

Been working on this off and on for a couple of weeks. Started with a 4' x 8' piece of cabinet grade plywood and a few 1" x 3"s. Had a buddy thats a little more artistic than me paint on the crawfish, they even have some shadowing so theres a nice 3D effect. 1 coat of enamel and 3 coats of poly. I installed studs and metal threads for the towel holders to make them removeable. All in all i'm pretty pleased with the outcome.


----------



## mharris1

that is the coolest crawfish table I have ever seen


----------



## InfamousJ

awesome.. and I thought those crawfish were plastic toys thrown on the table in that first pic..


----------



## hippyfisher

Thanks folks. Yeah my buddy is pretty bad *** with an airbrush. And he kind of half assed this one cuz we didnt have a lot of time to do it. If we had more time he was going to add detail to the crawfish, oh well its plenty good for me.


----------



## birdband01

InfamousJ said:


> awesome.. and I thought those crawfish were plastic toys thrown on the table in that first pic..


As did I!!!


----------



## Ontherocks

That looks awesome, great work!!!


----------



## 24Buds

Nice work. Did any drunks try to pick up a painted mud bug yet?


----------



## hippyfisher

24Buds said:


> Nice work. Did any drunks try to pick up a painted mud bug yet?


Not yet, i only got to use it once this season, on account of breaking my foot in april.


----------



## fangard

Very nice. I would add some sort of block to the paper towel holder to keep them from sponging up all of the juices.


----------



## hoosierplugger

Awesome work. Those painted bugs make a cool effect.

Craig


----------



## Super Dave

The table looks really nice. That said, how functional is it? 

I'm guessing your strategy is: install the plugs, dump the bugs on the table, start eating. Then what? You can't pull the plugs to dispose of the hulls cause there are more bugs covering the plugs up. So, what's the purpose of the plugs in the middle of the table? How do you dispose of the hulls?


----------



## hippyfisher

Super Dave said:


> The table looks really nice. That said, how functional is it?
> 
> I'm guessing your strategy is: install the plugs, dump the bugs on the table, start eating. Then what? You can't pull the plugs to dispose of the hulls cause there are more bugs covering the plugs up. So, what's the purpose of the plugs in the middle of the table? How do you dispose of the hulls?


The plugs in the holes are only in when no one is eating to keep the flies away from the trash a little. We dont generally dump a full basket on the table. Just do individual scoops as people want to eat. Functionality is great, the only problem I incurred was the paper towels unrolling in the wind.:cheers:


----------



## devil1824

Thats awesome!


----------



## Texcam

Great looking table, thanks for posting.


----------



## trackersocha

Thats pretty cool


----------



## chucktx

stab the paper towels on dowels.....should help with the unrolling......would you be able to post a clearer picture of the bugs on the table???? would love to see the detail!! thanks


----------



## Lucky

Great job!


----------

